# OK!! It's Friday evening...Who's smoking what this weekend??



## fpnmf (Jan 28, 2011)

I Have plenty of pork and sausage. I might get a turkey.

  Craig


----------



## jjwdiver (Jan 28, 2011)

I got cheese on the list for this weekend - in a weber grill using the AMNS!  (after I go scuba diving)


----------



## les3176 (Jan 28, 2011)

No smoke for me this weekend  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sat.have to help family who's bar is entered into a wing competition for best wings in erie!!!

sun. wife is having a sentsy party so i have to help her set up for that.

 its going to be busy but fun weekend!!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 28, 2011)

chicken wings are smoking as I type


----------



## porked (Jan 28, 2011)

I pulled a 6.5 chicken and a 3.5 chuckie out of the freezer yesterday. Was just thinkin' bout the sides for them... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....haven't done beans in awhile, hmmmm...a fattie sounds tasty too. At the moment, I have no idea what might happen, but rest assured, there will be smoke going on this weekend at this locality I can assure you.


----------



## mrsb (Jan 28, 2011)

I have 2 requests from friends for fatties.  But they can't be all alone can they? Butt is on sale locally so maybe some pulled pork

Wow, that took forever to type, too much wine


----------



## meateater (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing I have plenty of leftovers and some BBB planned for SBS.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 28, 2011)

Doing a test run on a chicken stand I received from from a smoker on another forum


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 28, 2011)

Going to a party tomorrow, so abt's and meatballs stuffed with cheese curds to smoke. On sunday, hopefully a rump roast , maybe some chicken breasts, hangover and weather permitting...


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 28, 2011)

smoking 2 chuckies and a fattie


----------



## brokenwing (Jan 29, 2011)

I was informed this evening that pulled pork was requested.  so off to the butcher in the morning!


----------



## gotarace (Jan 29, 2011)

Got the new MES seasoned...that calls for 2 fatties a chuckie and 2 racks of ribs on her maiden smoke. I know where i will be tomorrow...tending my new toy....len


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 29, 2011)

Stuffed, bacon wrapped pork loin and mac & cheese.


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 29, 2011)

I hope to get some sticks smoking tomorrow, if and when I get around to makin them today.


----------



## m a grove (Jan 29, 2011)

Thawed salmon filets overnight  ..  ..  ..  Ready to brine now.  A little Alder smoke and should have a good apetizer to share with the wife along with a little wine . . . ;-)


----------



## huntin to smoke (Jan 29, 2011)

I did my first smoke 2 days ago made some jerky turned out great today I'm gonna attempt 3 whole chickens.


----------



## pokey (Jan 29, 2011)

Nuttin'! It's been like this for a month!


----------



## smokermark (Jan 29, 2011)

Bone-in chuck roast today with stuffed mushrooms. Parents are coming over tomorrow afternoon for supper. Veal, potatoes, bread and desert.


----------



## michael ark (Feb 11, 2011)

Forcast for sunday mid 50s with huge chance of pork butt. yum


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm smoking a bunch of wings tomorrow for Hockey Day MN.


----------



## porked (Feb 11, 2011)

Definitely some cheese, have been waiting for a decent weather weekend to do some. I'm also going to try my first tri tip after seeing some of the posts on here. And last but not least, want to try some salmon which would also be a first for me. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 11, 2011)

I am wanting a brisket


----------



## jakerz66 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great minds I also got a tri tip and am in the process of putting on a rub so it can set over night. It's going to be in the high 30's tomorrow, I'm thinking pecan or mesquite.....haven't thought about the sides yet any suggestions?


----------



## porked (Feb 11, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> I am wanting a brisket


By all means go for it then! I have one in the freezer but will wait a bit yet as that's a 12 hour smoke and lookin' for some nicer weather.


----------



## smokermark (Feb 11, 2011)

Hot dogs last night, ribeye and stuffed salmon this evening for supper. Load of chicken tomorrow.


----------

